# Richmond, VA



## tjividen (Jun 27, 2011)

I would like to start a playgroup with other mommies in the area. I live in the VCU area, but am always out and about. I 'd like to start with a monthly or bi-monthly meet up. I have a 19 month old boy and would love to be able to have many ages in a group. I've seen some other posts from Richmond, VA and would like to bring them together for a green mommy group.

Does anyone have any interest in a green mommy group?


----------

